# saugeye bait ?



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Whats everyones go to bait/lure this time of year ?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I prefer a jig tipped with minnow, a slow retrieve, bouncing the bottom.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Crank baits
minnows on bottom


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

1/4 - 1/3 oz Hopkins spoons and then vib e's 1/4 - 3/8 - 1/2 oz


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stand up jig with small (1"piece) of crawler drag along the bottom.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

For bites and fast action my go to is orange or pink road runner with a 2-3" venom tail clear chartruese with red flake an a really small PC of crawler for sent. Sometimes it helps sometimes it doesnt. 

My favorite way to catch them this time of year is casting #5-#7 sized shad raps and flicker shads or tossing xrap 8's an 10's with a quick snappy retreive up hi on points or shallow flats. If weeds on the flat run it right over the weeds! 
Ripnraps an red eye shads are also a great bait this time of year.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

told to me by jim cory hopkins spoon just the head of a minnie ,just lift off the bottom couple inchs . works..


----------

